# Manchester Audi Mk3



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It was Manchester Audi's Mk3 launch over the weekend and unexpectedly I had a call from them earlier in the week for the loan of a Mk1 so they could have Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3 to show the line since 1999 which was my year being a very early example first owned by a film company. I was glad to help them out and they loaned me a new S3 sport for the duration.




























Ok, forgive me, I got more pictures of my car in the showroom than the Mk3 but I must say they did a fine job of cleaning and polishing it and I still think the shine comes out better on black.

Very friendly people at Manchester Audi including their main meeter and greeter Raf who always gives you a firm handshake and a warm welcome, making sure you get a nice cup of coffee. They took very great care getting my car out of the showroom over the door runners too, checking nothing was going to touch underneath. Pity it wouldn't stay that clean on the way home.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice.
I was in Manchester over the weekend and should have sidled mine up to yours, to show the mk1.5 :roll: 
Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I thought yours was a Mk4 by now Steve :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

John-H said:


> I thought yours was a Mk4 by now Steve :wink:


MK4 will probably be all electric by then.
Steve


----------



## Hibbsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Sheffield Audi borrowed mind for a similar event. Makes you feel very special doesn't it?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You get treated well. This was something different but I must say that the first time I came into an Audi dealer, I was previously used to Ford and the difference in the way you were treated was enormous.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

John-H said:


> You get treated well. This was something different but I must say that the first time I came into an Audi dealer, I was previously used to Ford and the difference in the way you were treated was enormous.


yes, until you buy from them


----------



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

Maybe this is the wrong slot for this subject so apologies in advance if so.
I've been a long standing customer of Truro (Carrs) Audi for almost 25 yrs and in all this time I've never had cause for complaint. Their service has always been faultless. 
I strongly believe that it is largely dependent on who runs the show. In this case it's a family owned business, the director being a real stickler for customer service.
We must be aware that their sole purpose is to sell their product but as in this case,needn't mean that you leave the dealership short changed or dissatisfied. So,on a parallel with Manchester Audi it's a case of credit where it's due and vice versa. 
Finally, on my last visit 2 weeks ago , I was treated to a sneak pre official launch preview of the new mk 3 prior PDI hidden away. Must say , very impressed, especially the interior. 
Regards to all. PS. Truro Audi's workshop motto is 'GET IT RIGHT FIRST TIME'


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

Very nice.

Your experience of Manchester Audi is somewhat different to ours. 
Let's just say I travel 60+ miles now to Stafford Audi, because they treat people with respect and don't call customers liars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Nipped in to Manchester Audi today to see the Mk3....

I must say I was really impressed with it, and it was just as good looking as in the pics I`ve seen, in the "flesh", so to speak, both exterior, and interior-wise.

To be honest, the interior is really special in my opinion, and I know the new digital graphics aren`t to everyone`s taste, but will probably pave the way for most manufacturers from now on.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

i would never ever give manchester audi my buisness , a truely garbage dealership


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

tonymar said:


> i would never ever give manchester audi my buisness , a truely garbage dealership


That's a very arrogant and abusive post without any qualification. If you want a rant then have something to back it up


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a great way to show the evolution of the TT , bet you felt quite privileged John and I must say the mk1 is still holding it's own.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Templar said:


> That's a great way to show the evolution of the TT , bet you felt quite privileged John and I must say the mk1 is still holding it's own.


They are convenient to me from work and I've always had good service from them so I was glad to help. Besides, they gave my car a good clean - not often in showroom condition


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well mines going in there for its first service on Tuesday - we'll see how they do.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

deeve said:


> tonymar said:
> 
> 
> > i would never ever give manchester audi my buisness , a truely garbage dealership
> ...


What is arrogant and abusive about saying i will never take my car there and if my experience tells me its not a very good Dealership i will say so
Do you seriously think i have to run my posts past you for you to approve of them .


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

More applicable for another thread mate..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TBH although I'm taking my car there for a service I was less than impressed with how they dealt with me when I was looking to buy a new TT and was after a test drive. Despite using Audi's on-line form and 2 phone calls to them they never got back to me and I never got a test drive from them. All I got was a call from a girl in the office wanting more details for their database.
Pretty crap. They'd better do a good job with the service or that's it for me.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Tbh I can agree from a sales/service point of view with my local dealers... Aftersales is superb but sales team ect not particularly good.
Still best for another thread in this instance though imo ..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> Tbh I can agree from a sales/service point of view with my local dealers... Aftersales is superb but sales team ect not particularly good.
> Still best for another thread in this instance though imo ..


Yes quite correct. There is a section devoted to dealer comments


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

tonymar said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > tonymar said:
> ...


Nope, you dont have to run it past me at all I suggest you run it past a lawyer.
Stating that somewhere is a '_truely (sic) garbage dealership_' without qualification could be construed as libellous.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

And how the hell do you know its not without qualification ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well you haven't said on here why you consider the dealership as garbage.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Deeve 54 posts in 10 years quite prevalent on here,

I personally wouldn't use quite a few having bought three TT's and a S4 from Audi, sales are useless and after care is just as bad


----------

